# for sale [Lancaster, PA] 2001 allroad 102k coilovers str8 pipe chip intake



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

01 allraod str8 pipe chip intake coilovers respray 102k mikes 8500 obo
good shape turbos are good 
nice dip ripping sound yeah, the xpipe is about where the b-pillars are in relation to the car. when i was getting it put on, i had them hold up some flowmaster﻿ 40 series mufflers to it... suprisingly, that sounded pretty damn good as well
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsQ1zufWkHs 









email me or txt me at (717) 419-6110 or [email protected]
_Modified by Allroad692 at 5:19 PM 4-21-2010_
the photos are from a cam phone will get fresh pics up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Allroad692 at 5:20 PM 4-21-2010_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Allroad692 at 5:22 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## uDubbinYet (Jul 22, 2009)

bump:screwy:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Crap I used to drool over your exhaust sound a year or so ago. Your old straight pipe videos. Your in the wrong forum by the way. Also Lets trade cars lol


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

that thing sounds nice. hope mine is there after the exhaust.


----------

